# Hercules front axle size



## Eatontkd (Apr 12, 2022)

I'd like to install wingnuts on the front of my Royal Prince. I know they're 8mm but the pitch isn't anything the hardware store can match. What do I not know!?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 12, 2022)

Just a guess - English threading, maybe Whitworth?


----------

